# A erosão na costa portuguesa.



## AnDré (24 Jul 2010 às 01:52)

Ao longo das próximas semanas, na secção multimédia, o Jornal de Noticias vai mostrar pontos na costa portuguesa onde a erosão mais se fez sentir nos últimos anos.
Podem acompanhar aqui!








Para já, três praias do norte: Moledo, Pedra Alta e São Bartolomeu do Mar.
Clicando nessas praias, podemos comparar duas imagens de satélite. Uma de 1965, e outra de 2009.

Exemplo da praia de São Bartolomeu do Mar:

1965






2009


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Jul 2010 às 10:58)

Acho uma excelente ideia a existência deste tópico por se tratar de um tema pelo qual tenho bastante interesse.

Certamente serão observados casos em que a natureza não é a principal responsável pela alteração da linha de costa!


----------



## Agreste (2 Ago 2011 às 21:54)

Reportagem da TVI de hoje... Faltam as marés de Agosto e as do Equinócio de Outono.

O mar está a ameaçar o bairro dos pescadores na praia de Mira. As marés levaram já a praia e uma boa parte da duna que é a única protecção das casas. A Protecção Civil vedou o acesso ao mar e centenas de famílias residentes estão preocupadas.
Apesar da ondulação ser até mais fraca do que é costume, a maré cheia enrosca-se na duna alta e leva toneladas de areia a cada golpe. As escadarias de madeira que davam acesso à praia estão em metade e a Protecção Civil teve que impedir a circulação de pessoas e sinalizar o perigo.
A erosão da costa, entre a praia de Mira e Aveiro, já fez recuar a linha de costa centenas de metros. A construção de esporões tem resolvido algumas emergências, mas guarda a norte e aumenta a destruição a sul. 
No Poço da Cruz, a poucos quilómetros do bairro em perigo, a fixação de areias foi um êxito, de um lado, e um desastre para o outro. Também aqui a duna, já reforçada, desaparece a olhos vistos e deixa a porta escancarada para o mar entrar. Num sítio e no outro não bastam os sinais de perigo para evitar que o oceano rompa o cordão e semeie a destruição.
A administração da Região Hidrográfica do Centro, contactada pela TVI, diz que está a acompanhar a situação. Já pediu o apoio do INAG para uma acção de emergência de prevenção do risco sobre o bairro.

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/mira-pescadores-praia/1270609-4071.html


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Ago 2011 às 00:08)

*Re: Erosão evidente na Praia de Mira*

Invernos com pouca pluviosidade e pouca erosão e pouca movimentação de detritos, associados à proliferação das grandes barragens que não deixam passar a quase totalidade das areias dá nisto...

E ainda vai agravar muito mais nos próximos anos; mais barragens estão a ser construídas...

A movimentação das areias ao longo da costa em consonância com as marés, tem atrasado um pouco a retirada das areias. Esperem agora que grande parte das areias "escorram" para as zonas mais profundas da nossa plataforma oceânica e verão o quão rápida irá ser a erosão de grandes zonas da nossa linda costa. Só escapará a areia represada nos esporões e molhes...

O plano nacional de barragens, para além da sua evidente utilidade, também trará enormes custos ao país. Um dia destes todos seremos confrontados por este facto: as barragens são as grandes responsáveis pela erosão costeira!

Este é o equilíbrio ambiental no seu melhor...


----------



## Agreste (8 Ago 2011 às 21:41)

Deslocamento das areias na Barra de São Luis (Península do Ancão e Ilha da Barreta)






Distância entre a situação de 2009 e a actual. Em 2009 toda esta areia fazia parte da Ilha da Barreta, a qual só se podia chegar de barco. Actualmente está na península do Ancão e pode ser atingida sem molhar os pés.


----------



## Profetaa (4 Nov 2011 às 01:23)

Parece que as coisas tem estado complicadas na costa entre Mira e Aveiro, o mar começa a entrar terra dentro.....
http://tv1.rtp.pt/noticias/?article=495496&&headline=20&visual=9&tm=8


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (4 Nov 2011 às 01:33)

Profetaa disse:


> Parece que as coisas tem estado complicadas na costa entre Mira e Aveiro, o mar começa a entrar terra dentro.....
> http://tv1.rtp.pt/noticias/?article=495496&&headline=20&visual=9&tm=8



Terra a dentro não é bem o caso. Rasgou o cordão dunar.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (4 Nov 2011 às 01:35)

Agreste disse:


> Deslocamento das areias na Barra de São Luis (Península do Ancão e Ilha da Barreta)
> 
> 
> Distância entre a situação de 2009 e a actual. Em 2009 toda esta areia fazia parte da Ilha da Barreta, a qual só se podia chegar de barco. Actualmente está na península do Ancão e pode ser atingida sem molhar os pés.



Eu realizei um trabalho a pouco tempo sobre a evolução da costa Algarvia, Sotavento e posso dizer que este processo é cíclico, ou seja, esta situação é normal.


----------



## Agreste (1 Mar 2012 às 17:01)

*Correio do Minho*

O mar está a galgar, a toda a velocidade, os areais do concelho de Esposende. Há praias em risco total de desaparecimento e urge uma política de preservação que proteja e combata este fenónemo. O problema afecta a costa portuguesa e no concelho de Esposende acaba de soar mais um alerta para evacuar populações e construções.
Estas foram as principais preocupações, referidas por especialistas, que falaram ontem na palestra sobre a ‘Defesa da Orla Costeira’, que decorreu no Centro de Educação Ambiental.
Há casos de enorme gravidade, como são as dunas de Belinho, que já chegaram a ter 20 metros de altura, mas que nos últimos anos foram reduzidas praticamente na sua totalidade. Perante este cenário, as populações encontram-se em sobressalto e esperam por medidas imediatas.
Artur Viana, do Parque Litoral Norte, assinalou que “não é fácil arranjar soluções para combater este fenómeno erosivo”, todavia advertiu para a “necessidade de uma política de protecção destas zonas a longo prazo, incluindo-as nas Cartas de Risco do Litoral, Planos de Ordenamento da Orla Costeira e Educação Ambiental”. Além di sso, considerou imperativa a “proibição da construção em zonas de risco”.
Por seu turno, Alexandra Roeger, presidente do conselho de administração da Esposende Ambiente, salientou que “é necessária uma revisão dos planos de gestão da região hidrográfica”, já que “passados 12 anos, depois de implementada a Directiva Quadro da Água na União Europeia, continuam a assinalar-se muitos dos mesmos problemas” e “muitas das medidas não têm em linha de conta o estado ecológico efectivo das regiões”.

Intervenções não são solução

Apesar das intervenções possíveis para diminuir o impacto do avanço do mar nas zonas costeiras, com obras de engenharia ‘pesada’ como a construção de esporões, paredões e zonas de quebra-mar, o certo é que muitas destas ‘soluções’ acabam por não resolver verdadeiramente os problemas.
As consequências do fenómeno erosivo são bem visíveis um pouco por todo o concelho de Esposende: muitas das praias de areais foram substituídas por praias de seixos e as que ainda são praias balneares estão a ficar, cada vez, mais estreitas.

http://www.correiodominho.com/noticias.php?id=59691


----------



## Agreste (5 Nov 2012 às 11:00)

Novidades na marginal de Quarteira...


----------



## Rainstorm (5 Nov 2012 às 15:21)

Agreste disse:


> Novidades na marginal de Quarteira...





Só para saber, que estrutura é aquela debaixo do areal?


----------



## Agreste (5 Nov 2012 às 16:57)

Mistério resolvido... erosão e um antigo tanque de água...

http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2012/11...rteira-e-antigo-tanque-dos-anos-60-com-fotos/


----------



## camrov8 (7 Nov 2012 às 12:24)

compraram a praia no ikea


----------



## DMigueis (7 Nov 2012 às 13:47)

camrov8 disse:


> compraram a praia no ikea


----------



## camrov8 (8 Nov 2012 às 18:39)

um dos maiores problemas nem é a subida do nível do mar mas sim das falta de reposição que por a areia ficar presa nas barragens quer pelo abuso dos areiros que dragam sem perdão, mas com a crise na construção pode ser que as dragagens abrandem pois ninguem compra tanta areia como antes


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Nov 2012 às 21:17)

O Correio da Manhã, avançou com outra explicação.



> Um buraco de cerca de dois metros de profundidade, que se abriu na zona nascente da praia de Quarteira (Loulé), em frente ao edifício Girassol, deixou a descoberto uma estrutura de cimento, ferro e tijolo, construída nos anos 50 do século passado.
> 
> "Foram feitos 13 compartimentos de cimento para reter a água das chuvas, para não arrastarem a areia para o mar", explicou José Mendes, presidente da junta de freguesia. A areia foi cobrindo a obra, de 30 metros de comprimento e dez de largura, que ficou esquecida. A chuva dos últimos dias fez a estrutura abater.
> 
> Fonte: CM


----------



## CptRena (8 Nov 2012 às 21:54)

Em relação a isto vou postar o que li hoje:



> Investigadores da Universidade de Aveiro apontam para o perigo de extinção de algumas praias entre Cortegaça e Mira
> Algoritmo da UA simula o futuro da linha de costa
> 
> Redução considerável da largura de algumas praias entre Cortegaça e Mira e aparecimento de novas aberturas entre o mar e a ria de Aveiro. As previsões a 30 anos foram feitas por um modelo numérico de simulação do avanço do Atlântico sobre a linha de costa para dois trechos costeiros entre Cortegaça e a Praia de Mira (Cortegaça-Furadouro e Vagueira-Mira), precisamente a zona do país onde mais se sentem os efeitos da erosão costeira. Desenvolvido por um investigador do Departamento de Engenharia Civil da Universidade de Aveiro (UA), a inovadora ferramenta projeta o futuro da localização da linha costeira.



Resto da notícia em:Noticias da UA


----------



## I_Pereira (8 Nov 2012 às 23:54)

Algumas fotos da Praia da Barra

03 de Novembro 2011











14 de Março 2012





28 de Março 2012, já com algumas obras de reposição de areia à frente do Offshore, também com sacos de areia





13 de Junho 2012





Tenho mais algumas fotos de outras datas, mas editado só mesmo isto. Recentes não tenho nada, agora que já tenho a máquina comigo outra vez estou à espera de uma 4ª feira sem chuva para voltar lá


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Nov 2012 às 00:53)

As imagens falam por si...

Temos um grave problema pela frente. Se voltarem anos de mau tempo, temporais de mar "à antiga", temo que os cálculos que fizeram a 30 anos pequem por excesso - só serão mitigados com o recurso a maquinaria pesada, reposição maciça de areias e obras de cosmética onerosas para o erário público.
A ria de Aveiro poderá mudar radicalmente, resta esperar quando. Não vejo cenários catastróficos pela frente, mas certamente haverá quem seja afectado por isto.

As barragens tem muitas vantagens ao nível da produção energética, mas no futuro as contas terão de ser feitas tendo em atenção os custos ambientais que, suspeito eu, serão elevadíssimos...
As areias estão assim impossibilitadas de restaurarem a capa natural nas nossas praias. O próprio mar vai reclamando constantemente areia para os fundos marinhos. Apenas em zonas com esporãos é que temos acumulação das ditas areias. E mesmo apenas de forma parcial, junto dos molhes.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Dez 2012 às 15:32)

*A compra e venda do litoral português*

Grupo compra praia por 200 mil euros - Duzentos mil euros foi o preço que uma sociedade ligada ao grupo alemão Vila Vita Hotels pagou por cerca de três hectares de praia privada, em Armação de Pêra. O negócio, ao que o CM apurou, foi efectivado no dia 18 de Dezembro e a parcela de terreno será agora cedida ao Estado, depois de ser assinado, no próximo ano, um protocolo de permuta com o representante do grupo alemão, que entre vários investimentos em Portugal é proprietário do luxuoso resort Vila Vita Parc, na Senhora da Rocha, em Lagoa.
A extensa parcela de terreno, em plena praia dos pescadores, pertencia aos herdeiros da família Santana Leite. "Assumimos o papel do Estado, que ia avançar para a expropriação, e comprámos o terreno. Agora estamos dispostos a cedê-lo a favor da comunidade", confirmou ao CM Manuel Cabral, administrador do grupo Vila Vita. Além dos 200 mil euros, o investidor está ainda disponível a oferecer mais 300 mil para " requalificar a zona envolvente à praia, com a construção de um jardim ou um parque de estacionamento, e ajudar à transferência do clube Armacenenses para o novo campo", explicou o mesmo responsável.  Em contrapartida, apenas exige a concessão do restaurante de praia Kubata e o reconhecimento da praia da Vila Vita, junto ao resort de luxo.
O terreno, com três hectares, está no Domínio Público Marítimo, mas a sua propriedade foi reconhecida a um privado em 1913. Mais tarde, um acórdão do Tribunal da Relação de Lisboa confirmou a decisão. Indiferentes a todo este imbróglio, os banhistas continuaram a encher a praia todos os anos. Em 2011, o Estado equacionou a expropriação do terreno, com o pagamento de 200 mil euros ao proprietário, de forma a efectuar a requalificação da zona, prevista no Plano de Ordenamento da Orla Costeira. Mas a intenção nunca se concretizou.

*Rui Pando Gomes/ José Carlos Eusébio*

Fonte: Correio da Manhã


----------



## Agreste (30 Dez 2012 às 20:12)

Eu dava uso aos 300 mil euros para processar a anterior administração da CMSilves pelos resultados financeiros conhecidos. 

Mas é um negócio estranho. O Vila Vita está em Lagoa, o campo da restinga onde jogava o Armacenenses está em Silves.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Abr 2013 às 18:05)

O mar _roubou_ areia _às paletes_ à praia se Santa Eulália, Albufeira...:

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/videos/video/13841439/1


----------



## frederico (9 Abr 2013 às 18:14)

Entre Manta Rota e a Fábrica foi muito pior. Depois quando lá voltar tiro fotos e ponho aqui.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Abr 2013 às 18:29)

frederico disse:


> Entre Manta Rota e a Fábrica foi muito pior. Depois quando lá voltar tiro fotos e ponho aqui.



A sério? 
A _minha_ praia (Manta Rota) também sofreu


----------



## frederico (9 Abr 2013 às 18:33)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> A sério?
> A _minha_ praia (Manta Rota) também sofreu



A Manta Rota propriamente dita não, mas a parte da praia que fica a oeste da Manta Rota, já dentro do Parque Natural.


----------



## frederico (9 Abr 2013 às 18:39)

Há 15 anos a Manta Rota tinha um areal muito mais extenso. A erosão é notória. 

Parte do problema está aqui:






Aquele paredão na barra de Tavira está a reter as areias. Vejam a erosão a leste da barra.


----------



## Agreste (4 Mai 2013 às 11:56)

Desta vez não é a erosão mas a hidrodinâmica da costa. A Arrifana como sabem não é uma praia muito grande ainda assim poucas vezes a vi com esta configuração das areias. O que causará isto? Orientação da ondulação? 3 zonas onde a ondulação entra e 2 por onde a água sai? Para ajudar o Norte geográfico fica do nosso lado, do lado do observador sentado a ver a praia.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Mai 2013 às 21:31)

Agreste disse:


> Desta vez não é a erosão mas a hidrodinâmica da costa. A Arrifana como sabem não é uma praia muito grande ainda assim poucas vezes a vi com esta configuração das areias. O que causará isto? Orientação da ondulação? 3 zonas onde a ondulação entra e 2 por onde a água sai? Para ajudar o Norte geográfico fica do nosso lado, do lado do observador sentado a ver a praia.



Penso que essa é a hipótese mais provável. Junto às zonas de saída da água nota-se uma grande quantidade de sedimentos "à nora", e penso que seja devido à agitação da água causada pelo _choque_ entre as ondas de NW e a corrente de saída da água.

Ilustrando:


----------



## Agreste (4 Mai 2013 às 22:54)

Eu vi este padrão recentemente por ex na praia de Faro, só que a praia de Faro é um areal imenso e em 20-30 metros tinhas estas línguas de areia a entrar no mar. Mas isto é um tipo específico de ondulação, com período e orientações particulares porque o efeito desaparece passado pouco tempo e o areal fica liso novamente.


----------



## Agreste (17 Jun 2013 às 14:26)

Do Olhão Livre...



> Está em curso a discussão publica do Plano de Acção para a Valorização Hdrodinamica da Ria Formosa e Mitigação de Riscos para as Ilhas-Barreira. Discussão publica não divulgada, mantida em secretismo, porque o Plano não é claro nem transparente. Mais, se questiona, porque razão a Sociedade Polis da Ria Formosa, a promotora da acção, não foi para junto das populações discutir onde, quando e como se deveriam processar as intervenções, obedecendo a critérios muito duvidosos, dos quais aqui daremos conta.
> 
> Começamos desde logo pela situação da Barra da Fuzeta em avançado processo de assoreamento, dificultando a navegabilidade das embarcações de maior porte, que têm de esperar pelo encher da maré, mas onde não se prevê qualquer intervenção.
> Em Cacela e apesar de ter entrado em ruptura há cerca de três anos, a intervenção não é considerada proritaria, argumento invocado para a intervenção de Tavira, que apenas está ameaçada de ruptura. E não só, das duas opções apontadas, qualquer delas prevê a manutenção da Barra do Forte, podendo inclusive ser posta em concorrencia com a Barra do Lacem, quando em 2010 e a propósito da Barra da Fuzeta se dizia que tal não podia acontecer. Certo é que a população de Cacela não foi tida nem achada e a decisão tomada parece esconder interesses ocultos e pouco claros.
> ...


----------



## Agreste (11 Ago 2014 às 19:58)

Já é possível atravessar a barra aberta na ilha de Faro em 1996... durante estas marés ficou quase sem água, portanto é possível sair da praia de Faro a pé e chegar ao cais de embarque na Deserta. 

Com inverno que se seguirá ficará totalmente atulhada de areia.


----------

